# Rosewood faced plywood and or nice veneer



## bohnsai (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone know of a source for rosewood faced plywood or decent PSA rosewood veneer? I don't own a vacuum bag so just plain veneer would be too problematic for me. I like the paper backed stuff since it is a little more flexible and I'll be using it on some subtle curved surfaces. However, I also have some rather large panels to cover too and just using plywood would be easier.

The project it is for is a custom entertainment center that will be made out of ebonized cherry or walnut with rosewood panels and highlights.

Thanks!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

You don't need a vacuum bag to do veneers. The easiest way I have seen to apply veneer is with Titebond glue, a paint roller, and a household iron. Coat both surfaces to be joined with glue and allow to dry. Next position the veneer where you want it. Now take the iron, set on the cotton setting, and work over the entire piece to attach the veneer. The heat will activate the glue and you will get a strong bond and a flat surface. If you need to reposition or remove the veneer, just reheat and remove, you will need to recoat the surfaces with glue before reapplying. I was skeptical the first time I used this method but it is really easy and over 25 years after first trying this, the veneer is still solidly attached. The one thing I like is that it is much easier to position veneer with this method than with contact cement. I'd suggest trying this on a piece of scrap first to get a feel of how this works. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I made some speaker cabinets and used a veneer and white glue. It came out really nice, but I don't think I'd do it again.


----------



## bohnsai (Sep 19, 2010)

cjwillie, I have never heard of this trick. The only thing I get when trying contact cement is a contact high, big mess, and high blood pressure. Do you use a particular titebond (I, II, or III)? How long do you have to wait until the glue sets to remove the iron?


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I usually use titebond II glue. Let it sit until completely dry. The glue will set almost instantly as the heat activates it. You can go back over it to make sure you have a good bond. You could also use a roller or a wood paddle close to the iron as you go to help it stay flat. Practice on some scrap and you'll get the feel of it quickly. This really makes it easy to position the veneer where you want it. Once you have it where you want it just put the iron down on it and the glue will adhere. Work out from there and KEEP IT FLAT to avoid any wrinkles. If you have any problems you can remove the veneer by just reheating with the iron but you will have to reglue before reapplying.

It takes more work than contact cement but you don't have the fumes and the solvents in the finish won't affect the glue. Don't let your iron get too hot, you can burn the veneer! Don't ask how I know that! Hope this helps. It's pretty easy and if you work alone it makes handling large pieces by yourself much easier!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

You can try here. Good luck with your search.


----------

